
U.S. Sues Facebook for Housing Bias, Citing Ad and Data Practices - Eduardo3rd
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/03/28/us/politics/facebook-hud-discrimination.html
======
sctb
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19511813](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19511813).

------
abhinai
It is a heartbreak every time I click on an article on hacker news, only to
find that it is behind a pay wall. Perhaps hacker news should find a way to
mention this somewhere in the title?

~~~
BookmarkSaver
Not disagreeing with you, but you can visit the NYT website as much as you
want in incognito mode.

~~~
jasode
Incognito only works with a new session; it will still eventually trigger the
paywall.

See screenshot of this story made a few minutes ago:
[https://imgur.com/a/WcR8E9T](https://imgur.com/a/WcR8E9T)

The toolbar shows "Incognito" and yet the article is blocked by the paywall.
NYTimes always shows a paywall after 2 or 3 free articles are hit even in
incognito mode.

To "reset" the free articles odometer, I have to completely exit Google Chrome
and restart in incognito again. (Deleting cookies also does not work.) This is
a hassle since I sometimes keep a continuous Chrome up session up for several
weeks with dozens of tabs open.

(I previously played around for 5 minutes in Developer Tools to try and debug
NYTimes javascript code to see what they test for besides cookies. I didn't
find anything obvious and gave up. (I'm guessing it might have something to do
with Local Storage but there's no obvious Chrome setting to delete that other
than quitting the entire browser and restarting.))

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Off-topic, on an off-topic comment thread:

> I sometimes keep a continuous Chrome up session up for several weeks with a
> dozens of tabs open

I am still completely mystified why people do this. Browser tabs were never
intended to be used this way, bookmarks are. You are making the process of web
browsing unnecessarily hard on yourself, and browser makers have had to invest
significant effort into features regarding mass tab management just for this
bizarre habit.

~~~
jasode
_> Browser tabs were never intended to be used this way, bookmarks are. _

The problem with booksmarks is that the tabs are _not open_. The booksmarks
manager UI only show the _title_ of the webpage but not what full page
rendering is. Titles are often meaningless.

Of course, I could type in a better title when saving the bookmark... or...
just simply _not close the tab_ and consider it part of a "queue" to read
later in a few days. It's lazier and easier. Plus the full page already
completely rendered visually reminds me why I wanted to read it later.

For the webpages I consider as reference material, I do bookmark those.

~~~
ocdtrekkie
Why would you want hundreds of full page renderings open on your computer at
one time while you're doing other things? I know browsers have since
implemented optimizations to keep tabs suspended and reduce their performance
hit, but I still don't understand why anyone would want this.

Would a screenshot being saved with your bookmark solve this need?

~~~
jasode
_> Why would you want hundreds of full page renderings open on your computer
at one time while you're doing other things?_

For me, it's not hundreds. It's usually less than 50.

For throwaway content (not elevated to reference), the active tabs are easier
to get to than navigating the bookmarks UI.

 _> Would a screenshot being saved with your bookmark solve this need?_

It might help in some aspects but the core problem remains: the bookmarks UI
is a _separate_ area that I don't want to "manage" and that effort isn't worth
it unless the webpage is promoted to reference status. Dozens of open tabs are
just way easier and a more seamless experience. I often cycle through open
tabs with Ctrl+PgUp and Ctrl+PgDn similar to cycling through active windows
with Alt-Tab. Bookmarks UI don't have a "cycle" mode.

